# Hilton AmEx cards



## dougp26364 (Sep 6, 2021)

I do not really need another CC but, I like to maximize the value of my dollars spent on hotel's and timeshares. As such I am contemplating taking out one of AmEx's Hilton branded cards. 

I'm assuming that paying our MF's will qualify as a Hilton purchase on the card, just like paying our Marriott MF's has done on our AmEx BonVoy cards. I thought I'd run it by TUGGER's to make sure I'm correct before I make a final decision on which of the three cards they offer. I need to balance the benefits of the higher priced Aspire card vs the lessor card with the lower fee.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 6, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm assuming that paying our MF's will qualify as a Hilton purchase on the card,


Yes, for *most* resorts.   Someone who owns at LV Blvd will need to ensure that MFs there qualifies.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 6, 2021)

My W 57th St MF count as a Hilton purchase on my AMEX Hilton card.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Sep 6, 2021)

So does Bay Club


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 6, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> My W 57th St MF count as a Hilton purchase on my AMEX Hilton card.



My experience is that you get the points but not the $250 resort credit on the Aspire card. I own W57 and Vegas. I only can apply the resort credit to my Vegas property.

We have both the Bonvoy Brilliant and the Amex Aspire.  We are planning to apply for another Aspire next spring for spouse so we get 2 free uncapped weekend nights. Then after we receive our last Bonvoy anniversary night, will downgrade the Brilliant next year because 50k point free room cert cap is useless. The only reason we have kept it is to use the $20/month restaurant credit until the end of the year to help offset the AF cost.


----------



## natarajanv (Sep 6, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Yes, for *most* resorts. Someone who owns at LV Blvd will need to ensure that MFs there qualifies.



Yes MFs at LV Blvd qualifies for $250 resort credit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Sep 6, 2021)

It really becomes a trade-off. Will you use the the extra bonuses of the aspire card? Each year, every year?

If so, it's a good deal. If not, it isn't.

I know I won't, so I stay with the cheaper card.

YMMV


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 6, 2021)

Yep. We use all the benefits. $250 resort credit on Vegas MF. $200+ airline credit on Southwest (also works on < $100 flights). Free uncapped weekend night cert. Card is basically free.

I view the certs as an extension of our TS points stretching strategy to stay extra nights on weekends when HGV points values are double the weekday rate.


----------



## MotherBear26 (Sep 6, 2021)

Does HGVC Kingsland count?


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 6, 2021)

Kings land is excluded


----------



## GT75 (Sep 6, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> Kings land is excluded


I get the 14x HH pts on AmEx Aspire card.


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 6, 2021)

Clarification.     Kings land is excluded from the free night reward certificate


----------



## brp (Sep 6, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> My experience is that you get the points but not the $250 resort credit on the Aspire card. I own W57 and Vegas. I only can apply the resort credit to my Vegas property.



Same experience here. W. 57th *did not* count for the $250 credit, but Vegas did.



CalGalTraveler said:


> We have both the Bonvoy Brilliant and the Amex Aspire.  We are planning to apply for another Aspire next spring for spouse so we get 2 free uncapped weekend nights. Then after we receive our last Bonvoy anniversary night, will downgrade the Brilliant next year because 50k point free room cert cap is useless. The only reason we have kept it is to use the $20/month restaurant credit until the end of the year to help offset the AF cost.




Thinking similar thoughts on the Bonvoy Brilliant, although the $300 credit can be used toward a gift card and that can be used for any charge at any Marriott property, even if not staying there. A number of such in places we go have nice bars/restaurants where we can use the credit. May still downgrade as I have both the Brilliant and the lower one (forgot the name) with the 35K cap and no $300 credit.

The $20/month on dining is nice.



CalGalTraveler said:


> Yep. We use all the benefits. $250 resort credit on Vegas MF. $200+ airline credit on Southwest (also works on < $100 flights). Free uncapped weekend night cert. Card is basically free.
> 
> I view the certs as an extension of our TS points stretching strategy to stay extra nights on weekends when HGV points values are double the weekday rate.



We each have the Aspire. We use the $250 resort for Vegas TS. We use the $250 airline credit for WN tickets. And the free night cert is worth at least $300 (we don't try to find the most expensive places as some do, but use it for places we already want to go that are expensive...like London).

So, for $550 (or whatever it is now), we get at least $800. And that's not counting all the little promos they do.

Oh, and Diamond.

Cheers.


----------



## ccwu (Sep 6, 2021)

brp said:


> Same experience here. W. 57th *did not* count for the $250 credit, but Vegas did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have two AMEX Aspire card. I notice the $20 dining credit only to one card of the same Hilton honor account. We do have two free night certificate, two $200 and $250 credit for buying in Hilton or dine in Hilton. Two $200 airline misc charges, two Priority Pass that we can each bring two guest to the priority lounge. We were Diamond members so the diamond member us not big deal. But the credits we received is more that the annual we paid. We feel it is well worth it. I also get $20 for using it to auto add to my Starbuck App account. For each $25 I receive $20 too. So my Starbuck coffee is great bargain.


----------



## brp (Sep 6, 2021)

ccwu said:


> We have two AMEX Aspire card. I notice the $20 dining credit only to one card of the same Hilton honor account.



Interesting. Ours are both tied to the same HHonors account and both generate the $20 credit.



ccwu said:


> I also get $20 for using it to auto add to my Starbuck App account. For each $25 I receive $20 too. So my Starbuck coffee is great bargain.



Didn't know about this one. I use another card for Starbucks. Then again, I don't go to Starbucks often except when away from home in places where Peet's are not available. Is this a perennial benefit or one of those add-ons?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 6, 2021)

Interesting. I was assuming the resort credit didn’t count towards MF payment. I was planning in using it for hotel stays. Hilton has some preferable hotels in Branson that allow our dogs to be with us. I was mostly concerned they might somehow exclude MF’s. I’ve learned to ask first vs relying on my assumptions. TUGGER’s are often the quickest most accurate source when it comes to these things


----------



## frank808 (Sep 7, 2021)

Wife and I each have two Aspire cards for HGVC. What is not to like of the Amex Aspire card? For the $450 AF we get back $250 for paying HGVC MF. We use the $250 airline credit per card every year. So we make $50 annually and get a free weekend night every year per card. We make $200 a year and get four free weekend nights a year. We have been using it at Grand Wailea which charges $600+ a night. Great value to get paid and get a free weekend night every year.

Bay Club and Kohala Suites qualify for the $250 resort credit from Aspire. You will get 14x Hilton Honors Pesos for paying HGVC maintenance fees. 

I say get the Aspire as we also use the Brilliant for our MVC fees also.

We were only able to add the $20 dining credit to one of the two Aspire cards in each account.  But am able to add the $20 dining credit for the Brilliant card and $10 credit to SPG Amex card.  

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotherBear26 (Sep 7, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> Clarification.     Kings land is excluded from the free night reward certificate


Oh for sure.  I guess I was wondering if Kingsland counted for the $250 resort credit on the Amex Aspire when paying MFs.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 8, 2021)

MotherBear26 said:


> Oh for sure.  I guess I was wondering if Kingsland counted for the $250 resort credit on the Amex Aspire when paying MFs.


Yes, Kingsland counts.  We own there, and I have received the credit several times for my MF.


----------



## DEROS (Sep 8, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> I do not really need another CC but, I like to maximize the value of my dollars spent on hotel's and timeshares. As such I am contemplating taking out one of AmEx's Hilton branded cards.
> 
> I'm assuming that paying our MF's will qualify as a Hilton purchase on the card, just like paying our Marriott MF's has done on our AmEx BonVoy cards. I thought I'd run it by TUGGER's to make sure I'm correct before I make a final decision on which of the three cards they offer. I need to balance the benefits of the higher priced Aspire card vs the lessor card with the lower fee.



Works at HGVC Kohala $250 when paying Maintenance.  Pre-COVID I was able, on a regular basis, use the following, which made the cost of the card worth it:

HGVC Maintenance Fee - $250
2-3 Trips from Hawaii to Mainland on United - $250 credit Airline  (I splurge on food/snacks and drinks.  Sometimes I would check in bag just to having nothing carry onboard going home ward.)
1-2 Trips to Japan or Korea or both - $200 Priority Pass lounges
Stayed at Hilton Branded Hotels during trips to Mainland - $100 (estimate.  Not sure how to value the small perks you get for being Diamond.  However it does feels good to bypass long check-in lines)

So, pre-COVID I was getting about $700 in perks + Diamond.  Post COVID about $500.  $250 Resort, $20 every month for restaurant (limited time December 2021), two night free stay $200.

It could be another year before I go back to my normal traveling routine so I don't expect to get my full CC Fee worth for the new year 2022.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 8, 2021)

We use our priority pass associated with the Chase Sapphire Reserve. Does the AMEX PP with the Aspire have limitations or fees?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 8, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We use our priority pass associated with the Chase Sapphire Reserve. Does the AMEX PP with the Aspire have limitations or fees?



No extra fees that i am aware of, but the Aspire Priority Pass no longer includes the restaurant benefit in the airports without a lounge.  I have both Priority Pass accounts, but usually just use the one tied to my CSR as that lets me get a meal at many airports like SFO>  With covid some of the lounges have closed in locations i frequent..


----------



## peas (Sep 8, 2021)

Was the $20 dining credit automatic or one of the offers you had to add?  I don't see it as an add on for my Aspire.


----------



## brp (Sep 8, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> No extra fees that i am aware of, but the Aspire Priority Pass no longer includes the restaurant benefit in the airports without a lounge.  I have both Priority Pass accounts, but usually just use the one tied to my CSR as that lets me get a meal at many airports like SFO>  With covid some of the lounges have closed in locations i frequent..



Yup. Between us we have potential for like 4 PP accounts. mrs. brp has hers through the Aspire since that's her only option. And it does work at lounges. I have mine with Chase Sapphire for just the reason you mention.

cheers.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2021)

peas said:


> Was the $20 dining credit automatic or one of the offers you had to add? I don't see it as an add on for my Aspire.


You had to add it in offers. I do not know if it is still available to add. I got $20 free dining offer every month. 

Was able to add it to one Hilton Aspire card, Marriott Brilliant Amex and the Amex SPG (though this card was only $10). I was not able to add the $20 to the second Aspire card in each of our accounts (once you add offer to first Aspire, it dissappears from second Aspire). 

Since Jan or Feb we have been taking advantage of $100 a month in free dining courtesy of Amex. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We use our priority pass associated with the Chase Sapphire Reserve. Does the AMEX PP with the Aspire have limitations or fees?


Only limitation is Amex no longer allows you credit at participating priority pass lounges. All other benefits the same as the Chase issued PP. Glad we have the Ritz Carlton PP which still gets restaurant credit. We do not even request the Amex PP memberships anymore. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 8, 2021)

I had forgotten that the AMEX Aspire had this for free. The restaurant is a big benefit of the Chase Cards. DH was able to use prior to a flight out of SFO. Hmm trying to decide whether to downgrade one of our CSRs to the Preferred.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 9, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I had forgotten that the AMEX Aspire had this for free. The restaurant is a big benefit of the Chase Cards. DH was able to use prior to a flight out of SFO. Hmm trying to decide whether to downgrade one of our CSRs to the Preferred.


I always stop at 49 clubhouse for a nice meal. If we have a 3hr+ layover, we go to Yankee Cafe first and have a sit down meal there. Then hit the United Club and then get a to go meal at 49 clubhouse for the plane ride. The meal service on United airlines has been sorely lacking post covid. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## OJRG (Oct 29, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Yes, Kingsland counts. We own there, and I have received the credit several times for my MF.



Does anyone know which resort’s do not get the $250 credit toward MF? We own District bhc (anyone know if the credit is good here) week now but looking to add on some resale deeds and this might help sway us to certain resorts than others. I do not have the Aspire card currently but this may sway me to upgrade to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 29, 2021)

$250 credit does not work on NYC bHC properties. Primarily resorts in Hawaii, Vegas and other beach/leisure. Here is the link which lists the properties: https://www.hilton.com/en/resorts/?WT.mc_id=zkdCSAA0US1CI2REP4Resorts5US7BR840893


----------



## OJRG (Oct 29, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> $250 credit does not work on NYC bHC properties. Primarily resorts in Hawaii, Vegas and other beach/leisure. Here is the link which lists the properties: https://www.hilton.com/en/resorts/?WT.mc_id=zkdCSAA0US1CI2REP4Resorts5US7BR840893



Thanks! The link didn’t seem to work for me and took me to Hilton’s homepage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 30, 2021)

OJRG said:


> Thanks! The link didn’t seem to work for me and took me to Hilton’s homepage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Try this link:






						Resort Locations - Find Hotels - Hilton
					

Explore Resort Locations. Search by destination, check the latest prices, or use the interactive map to find the location for your next stay. Book direct for the best price and free cancellation.




					www.hilton.com


----------



## eylumpy (Oct 30, 2021)

does anyone have info on the aspire $200 airline credit 
i know you have to select an airline and its used for incidental charges 
so i assume paying for baggage would count 
would upgrading your seat from economy to economy plus at the airport count as an incidental ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2021)

eylumpy said:


> does anyone have info on the aspire $200 airline credit
> i know you have to select an airline and its used for incidental charges
> so i assume paying for baggage would count
> would upgrading your seat from economy to economy plus at the airport count as an incidental ?
> thanks in advance



The aspire is $250 not $200 for airline credit. 

It can be used for luggage and for seating SELECTIONS (plus) but NOT for UPGRADE (paying to get a biz seat).  It can be used for United Club Passes, or any of the subscription plans (baggage annual plan or economy plus plan).  It might not be able to be used onboard for something like wifi, because some plans use a 3rd party service and you wouldn't get the credit for that.  It onboard service can be hit or miss..


----------



## eylumpy (Oct 30, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> The aspire is $250 not $200 for airline credit.
> 
> It can be used for luggage and for seating SELECTIONS (plus) but NOT for UPGRADE (paying to get a biz seat).  It can be used for United Club Passes, or any of the subscription plans (baggage annual plan or economy plus plan).  It might not be able to be used onboard for something like wifi, because some plans use a 3rd party service and you wouldn't get the credit for that.  It onboard service can be hit or miss..


thanks for this info ,,, this is where i am a little confused...i buy the basic economy seat , i then go to the airport and would like to select the economy plus seat  will this be considered a selection and not an upgrade ?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2021)

eylumpy said:


> thanks for this info ,,, this is where i am a little confused...i buy the basic economy seat , i then go to the airport and would like to select the economy plus seat  will this be considered a selection and not an upgrade ?



yes that is an seat selection NOT a upgrade.  On the website or kiosk for more money you are often offered a biz seat that would NOT count, as that is an UPGRADE not a seat selection.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 30, 2021)

eylumpy said:


> i know you have to select an airline and its used for incidental charges
> so i assume paying for baggage would count


It also depends upon the airline which you select.     I have selected Southwest (there are some interesting things which you can do there to active the airline credit fee) but I don't think that is the airline you are thinking of selecting.


----------



## eylumpy (Oct 30, 2021)

GT75 said:


> It also depends upon the airline which you select.     I have selected Southwest (there are some interesting things which you can do there to active the airline credit fee) but I don't think that is the airline you are thinking of selecting.


thanks i have chosen american , we have 2 flights coming up prior to end of year , i will use the card for baggage , and i guess a admirals club pass
next year we are going to asia so i think i will use the seat selection for the sfo-hgk flight for 2 people it will probably cost over $250


----------



## OJRG (Oct 30, 2021)

GT75 said:


> It also depends upon the airline which you select. I have selected Southwest (there are some interesting things which you can do there to active the airline credit fee) but I don't think that is the airline you are thinking of selecting.



Southwest is my go to airline, what things do you use the credit for? I don’t drink and that was the only thing I could think of using it for on SW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2021)

OJRG said:


> Southwest is my go to airline, what things do you use the credit for? I don’t drink and that was the only thing I could think of using it for on SW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not everyone loves SW, especially lately.  I live close to Bush, it makes not sense to go all the way to Hobby.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 30, 2021)

We have always used our Southwest credit. If they allowed for upgrades I would select United in a heartbeat.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Not everyone loves SW, especially lately.


Agree with it especially lately.     I hope that they fix their issues quickly too.



OJRG said:


> what things do you use the credit for?


As long as the ticket price charged to the card is less than $100, it will activate the fee.    So, I know some who have booked a less than $100 ticket and then cancelled the ticket a few days later to receive the 1-year voucher.  I haven't cancelled to receive the voucher myself (because I didn't need to cancel).    Now, if the ticket is > $100, then I purchase a gift card (min $25) to reduce the ticket price < $100,    That works also.    Those are two that I have used which are basically the same.     I am pretty sure seat early check-in works but I haven't done it myself because I get 4 early check-ins with the SW card.   I know that purchasing a gift card *doesn't work *(because I have tried that).

This link also has some ideas








						Amex Airline Fee Reimbursements. What still works?
					

Amex airline fee reimbursements are in many cases surprisingly easy to use since there are many things that work that you may not . . .




					frequentmiler.com


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm in a process of acquiring two HGVC properties, and as I'm waiting for this endless process to finalize, I started looking at Amex Hilton cards. Got some questions...

1. Signup bonuses on each card get you a ton of HH points, and then a very sustainable stream of HH points on spending. Since HGVC owners use ClubPoints points for booking, and not HH points, what is this big load of HH points good for when I want to maximize the value? Looking at some random articles, it doesn't appear there's anything else than hotel stays that makes sense.

2. Aspire gets you HH Diamond status. Are there any benefits for HGVC owners from this? I skimmed through https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hhonors-gold-vs-diamond-benefits-at-hotels.258282 and it looks like no but it's a thread from 2017 and things could have changed.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 30, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> 1. Signup bonuses on each card get you a ton of HH points, and then a very sustainable stream of HH points on spending. Since HGVC owners use ClubPoints points for booking, and not HH points, what is this big load of HH points good for when I want to maximize the value? Looking at some random articles, it doesn't appear there's anything else than hotel stays that makes sense.


Correct, HH points are really only good for hotel stays, however you can book most HGVC properties via hilton.com, but the point values needed are high, IMO.  We use our HH points at hotels, as there are plenty of times where hotels make more sense (short stays, no timeshare availability in a location, etc.).



> 2. Aspire gets you HH Diamond status. Are there any benefits for HGVC owners from this? I skimmed through https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hhonors-gold-vs-diamond-benefits-at-hotels.258282 and it looks like no but it's a thread from 2017 and things could have changed.


No benefits staying at a HGVC property when using your Club points.  There may be some benefits when staying at a HGVC property that is booked via hilton.com, but none that I am aware of.  The main benefit of Diamond status is at higher-end Hilton branded hotels (lounge access, etc.).

Kurt


----------



## tk25 (Oct 31, 2021)

I have AMEX ASPIRE CARD if I get additional card for my wife with same account # and no additional annual fee does that additional card get an additional allotment of benefits?  Such as another or 2nd $250 resort credit, annual hotel certificate etc.?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 31, 2021)

I did get the resort credit at Kohala Suites this past June.  It was an RCI exchange, $25 per day fee + the TAT, all credited back to me up to $250.  That means I can stay via RCI for two weeks and get most of my $25 per day fee back.  I use my credit for SW and use points for flights.  The segment fees of $5.60 come back to me via a credit.  But when you cancel, you get the segment fee credit and the refund of the segment fee. A TUG member told me all of that via PM, but I don't need to keep it private.


----------



## Janann (Oct 31, 2021)

tk25 said:


> I have AMEX ASPIRE CARD if I get additional card for my wife with same account # and no additional annual fee does that additional card get an additional allotment of benefits?  Such as another or 2nd $250 resort credit, annual hotel certificate etc.?


 No, benefits are only given once on each account.   They are not given according to the number of users or cards.


----------



## brp (Oct 31, 2021)

Janann said:


> No, benefits are only given once on each account.   They are not given according to the number of users or cards.



Put another way- gotta pay to play 

We each have our own full card, including fees. Considering that we get about $800 or so in value for the $450 or $500 we spend, it's a no-brainer to each have one.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 31, 2021)

brp said:


> Put another way- gotta pay to play
> 
> We each have our own full card, including fees. Considering that we get about $800 or so in value for the $450 or $500 we spend, it's a no-brainer to each have one.
> 
> Cheers.



+1. Separate card from a separate application to double the benefits.

My wife and I did it for AA card. Immediate $200 statement credit on first revervation, then 30,000 miles after spending $2,000. Worth three domestic one-way trips for each player.

We also have two Amex Blue Cash Preferred ($95 AF each) for 6% on supermarkets up to $6,000 spent, and since we spend more than that in a year, having two cards still pays off.

And US Bank Cash+, two 5% cashback categories of your choice. Or four categories if you work in a team.

Another tip is to not add each other as authorized users. Just get a duplicate card to your spouse - when you order a new card because of "damage", the CC number, expiration and code are identical. This is to limit the number of reported accounts, since authorized users are reported.

I learned it the hard way by not being able to get a Chase card for my wife because of the 5/24 rule (no more than 5 new open accounts in the last 24 months).

We get card duplicates for each other ever since. (Except for debit cards, don't do it with debit cards!)


----------



## frank808 (Oct 31, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> +1. Separate card from a separate application to double the benefits.
> 
> My wife and I did it for AA card. Immediate $200 statement credit on first revervation, then 30,000 miles after spending $2,000. Worth three domestic one-way trips for each player.
> 
> ...


If you are over the 5/24 Chase rule because you are an authorized user, call into Chase reconsideration line and tell them. They will manually verify it. If 5/24 was the only reason you were denied, they will issue you the credit card. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Oct 31, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> Another tip is to not add each other as authorized users. Just get a duplicate card to your spouse - when you order a new card



We don't currently have any any authorized user cards, although I will be getting mrs. brp such a card for Amex Platinum in 2023 for Centurion Lounge access.

I find it interesting that they don't change the code and invalidate the original card in a "damage" case. I'm not sure I'd trust this to hold universally and would rather just get a companion card for safety.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 31, 2021)

brp said:


> I'm not sure I'd trust this to hold universally


It holds universally. We have like 30 CCs per player. Four networks. Tens of issuers. Same story for each, except Discover, where the new card has a new sequence number, expiration and code, but both continue to work.


----------



## brp (Oct 31, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> It holds universally. We have like 30 CCs per player. Four networks. Tens of issuers. Same story for each, except Discover, where the new card has a new sequence number, expiration and code, but both continue to work.



Thanks. Surprising, but you have much data 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 31, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> It holds universally. We have like 30 CCs per player. Four networks. Tens of issuers. Same story for each, except Discover, where the new card has a new sequence number, expiration and code, but both continue to work.



Wow that's a lot of cards to track. We play in 2 player mode but don't have that many cards. I see the free night certs as a way to stretch our TS $. Great for use at early morning airport flights or to extend a vacation.

There is one card in which we are going back to 1 player (+ auth user) is the Chase Sapphire Reserve. Once I receive my annual $300 travel credit, I will downgrade my CSR card to a Freedom card. I then will get an authorized user card for $75 off of my DH's Sapphire Reserve to acquire the additional priority pass and travel benefits. This will save us $175 after the CSR fees rise to $550/year later this year.  I may also apply for a Chase Sapphire Preferred if the 100k points offer is still available. Still saves us $80 plus we gain an additional 100k Chase points.


----------



## brp (Oct 31, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> There is one card in which we are going back to 1 player (+ auth user) is the Chase Sapphire Reserve. Once I receive my annual $300 travel credit, I will downgrade my CSR card to a Freedom card. I then will get an authorized user card for $75 off of my DH's Sapphire Reserve to acquire the additional priority pass and travel benefits. This will save us $175 after the CSR fees rise to $550/year later this year.  I may also apply for a Chase Sapphire Preferred if the 100k points offer is still available. Still saves us $80 plus we gain an additional 100k Chase points.



Since we always travel together and the only advantage of the Chase PP versus Amex is restaurants, we've not seen a benefit to having an authorized user on mine. We've never seen a value in 2-player mode here.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 31, 2021)

brp said:


> We've never seen a value in 2-player mode here.



The value comes in signup bonuses. Why get a SUB once if you can get it twice.

I've made $10.6k since 2017 thanks to playing in tandem. Most in CC SUBs, a small fraction in checking/savings SUBs.

The most recent ones that I've gone for is to put $10k into a Citi savings and keep untouched for 3 months, and you'll get 20,000 AA miles. Did it for two players - now waiting one more month to get it.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 31, 2021)

One thing I really like about the Hilton Amex is having access to the Hilton Honors program. Often times prices go up and inventory disappears on holidays but Hilton Honors often has a regular price and inventory. 

Bill


----------



## frank808 (Oct 31, 2021)

brp said:


> Since we always travel together and the only advantage of the Chase PP versus Amex is restaurants, we've not seen a benefit to having an authorized user on mine. We've never seen a value in 2-player mode here.
> 
> Cheers.



If you stay at Marriott or have Marriott timeshare MF to pay, get the Ritz Carlton card. AF is $450 and you get $300 back for airline ancilliary purchases. In essence paying $150 for a Marriott 50K night certificate. Good for the Priority Pass benefit of restaurants and not the restricted Amex PP. 

I could not justify the CSR $450 AF and definitely not with the increased $550 AF. 

Have to get the Ritz card in a round about way now. Apply for the Chase Marriott card and then on 1yr anniversary product change to the Ritz Carlton card. 



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Oct 31, 2021)

frank808 said:


> If you stay at Marriott or have Marriott timeshare MF to pay, get the Ritz Carlton card. AF is $450 and you get $300 back for airline ancilliary purchases. In essence paying $150 for a Marriott 50K night certificate. Good for the Priority Pass benefit of restaurants and not the restricted Amex PP.
> 
> I could not justify the CSR $450 AF and definitely not with the increased $550 AF.
> 
> Have to get the Ritz card in a round about way now. Apply for the Chase Marriott card and then on 1yr anniversary product change to the Ritz Carlton card.



I have Marriott Bonvoy Brllliant (50K night, $300 credit) and the other one that gets 35K night. The $300 credit works on a Gift Card. Since we focus on Hyatt stays domestically, Marriott is a challenge, but the $300 GC can be used at restaurant/bar.

We have no ancillary airline spend at all. So the various Amex that allow WN tickets work for us. Anything that required ancillary spend would not.

Since CSR has an automatic $300 credit, that made it worth it at $450. At $550 it's a little more of a stretch. 

If the Ritz card where $300 for Marriott spend, it might be worth it.

But I'm likely to drop all Marriott cards after this coming year. We get Marriott Gold with Amex Plat, same as with Bonvoy Brilliant, for the few Marriott stays. Hyatt Globalist is, IMO, far superior.

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 1, 2021)

Just to add, if you get the AMEX Platinum (not Hilton specific), you get free Gold status with HHonors, hotel credits, lounge access in airports, etc.


----------



## brp (Nov 1, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> Just to add, if you get the AMEX Platinum (not Hilton specific), you get free Gold status with HHonors, hotel credits, lounge access in airports, etc.



Yup. Since I have Amex Plat and we both have Aspire, we get Bonvoy Gold, Hilton Diamond. Then we use spend for Hyatt Globalist. 

But HHonors Gold is perfectly reasonable as a status and, as you say, comes along with the Amex Platinum.

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 4, 2021)

brp said:


> We don't currently have any any authorized user cards, although I will be getting mrs. brp such a card for Amex Platinum in 2023 for Centurion Lounge access.
> 
> I find it interesting that they don't change the code and invalidate the original card in a "damage" case. I'm not sure I'd trust this to hold universally and would rather just get a companion card for safety.
> 
> Cheers.



I have the platinum card and then got additional cards for my wife and sons, mainly for lounge access while traveling, pre-COVID, but you pay for those cards.  When COVID hit and we weren't traveling, I reduced theirs to the gold card, which is free.  Interestingly, when my older son has traveled, the system still shows his card as platinum so he has continued to get lounge access (Delta which is free with the platinum card...again not the Hilton or Delta platinum but just the platinum card. The funny part is that my son's love the metal platinum card and were bummed when I took it away..


----------



## Nowaker (Nov 17, 2021)

My wife and I, after draining multiple signup bonuses over the years for a total value of $1,850, are now stuck in popup jail for all (I'm guessing) Amex cards. Neither of us could pass the popup jail for any of the personal Hilton cards (HH, HH Surpass, HH Aspire) and it's heartbreaking to pass on 150k-ish HH pts. However, a Hilton business card, which is basically an equivalent of HH Surpass, went through just fine. No popup jail for 130k HH + 50k HH signup bonus in the application process. (Note, I do own a business.)

I should be getting my new deeds transferred under my name in a couple weeks... One deed already arrived at HGVC, another one is en route and arriving Friday, and another one will be signed and mailed tomorrow. The card will come in handy for the upcoming MFs. Excited for 2022 and my 34,000 points available to spend! (17k 2022 points + 17k saved points)


----------



## brp (Nov 17, 2021)

frank808 said:


> You had to add it in offers. I do not know if it is still available to add. I got $20 free dining offer every month.
> 
> Was able to add it to one Hilton Aspire card, Marriott Brilliant Amex and the Amex SPG (though this card was only $10). I was not able to add the $20 to the second Aspire card in each of our accounts (once you add offer to first Aspire, it dissappears from second Aspire).
> 
> ...



We've been getting $60 a month here (two Aspires - separate accounts and a Bonvoy Brilliant), and $15 from Uber Eats for Amex Platinum when we don't use Uber. The latter continues indefinitely.

Cheers.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 20, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Not everyone loves SW, especially lately.  I live close to Bush, it makes not sense to go all the way to Hobby.



SWA operates out of IAH now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 20, 2021)

I wanted to get the Amex Platinum, but the fee is so high that it's hard to justify.  I guess we would each need to have one to get into the lounge.  There is a great lounge at Denver.  It's pretty new, apparently.

I was thinking about which airline I would use for the Platinum card for incidentals and realized that would be tough to get back.  The hotels I could get that $200 back probably, but I am unsure about the other benefits.  Clear is included, but we do okay with Global Entry.  

I did see that DEN added a lounge (restaurant) for Priority Pass in B concourse but Amex doesn't include the restaurant lounges.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 21, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wanted to get the Amex Platinum, but the fee is so high that it's hard to justify.



I normally travel internationally a lot but the last two years, none, so it has been harder to justify.  I already have global entry and TSA PreCheck, don't use the credits for exercise or media/streaming since it is now only 4 options that we don't use.  In the past they provided streaming credits period, it didn't matter what, so I used those (netflix, YouTube TV, etc). You get a $50 credit at Saks Fifth Avenue so my wife buys a $50ish thing every 6 months since it is free. We used the lounges a lot and when my family would travel with me, it justified the $175 extra for them to have it also but when the traveling stopped, it didn't so back to the free Gold for them.

The first year that I got it, I had just gotten a new phone and was in Barcelona where my phone was stolen in the metro.  I had to get a police report and fill out their form but then they reimbursed the full price of the phone since I bought it on the card.  That alone paid for more than that year's fee.  Then a couple years later we had ordered a light from Morocco and it showed up dented. The company in Fez blamed FedEx, FedEx wouldn't take the blame, so I turned to Amex and they reimbursed me the cost which again was more than the annual fee.  Between these incidents, the little credits here and there for stuff like Home Depot, Best Buy, Saks, streaming, now Walmart +, gold status for HH, Uber and Uber Eats credits, hotel credits, airline credits, etc., I have been able to get more out of it than I paid in the fee but the last couple of years I have had to work at it more.

I will say that I just booked HGV lodging in April for Hawaii and the card credited the $59 reservation fee and the $69 trip protection. I don't normally get the trip protection but who knows what will be happening in April so I got it this time and they ended up being free with the credit plus I booked my flights via the amex travel service where you get 5% back and it credited some for the cost of the flights.  This year I have gotten $1,551.53 in statements credits so far, so more than the annual fee but again, I have had to try to use the benefits more than previous years when they just happened with travel.  It is an expensive card and we do use the benefits but you have to be intentional, like buying the phone with the amex for the purchase protection or using Walmart +, which we had never done, but it is nice to get a quick delivery of items from there.  Now if they would start delivering beer through it.....we would be set.......


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 21, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> Saks Fifth Avenue so my wife buys a $50ish thing every 6 months since it is free.



Just to add, this Saks hook works great for Saks since my wife's $50ish free purchase is never about $50.....she sees it as a $50 credit toward much more....


----------



## GT75 (Nov 21, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> she sees it as a $50 credit toward much more...


Yes, you are definitely saving money with that card.


----------



## brp (Nov 21, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> Just to add, this Saks hook works great for Saks since my wife's $50ish free purchase is never about $50.....she sees it as a $50 credit toward much more....



On trips to New York we've gone to Saks a couple of times, There is literally nothing either of us want there, even for free. Went to their cafe once only to find out that that doesn't count.

One other time I got 2 pair of underwear for $42. They are OK, but not worth $42, and not worth the effort to go there even for free.

So this one is a waste.

Lounges we use. In 2023, when I no longer get a guest, I'll get mrs. brp an auxiliary card for $175.

As for use, we get $200 of value on WN, so that one is easy. I get the NY Times, so that is now free. Free Walmart shipping (I don't really get much from them, but some stuff is quite nice).

As for Clear, we have Pre Check, but have found times when that line is quite long and Clear has saved a fair bit of time...more time for lounges 

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Nov 21, 2021)

brp said:


> As for Clear, we have Pre Check, but have found times when that line is quite long and Clear has saved a fair bit of time...more time for lounges



I have thought about getting Clear also, since the cost is included with the card.  Centurion lounge is nice if you are in an airport that has it.

And to clarify my comment on Saks...I was meaning that it is good for Saks, the company,....not necessarily me because by using the credit you will probably spend more than that.


----------



## brp (Nov 21, 2021)

HuskerATL said:


> I have thought about getting Clear also, since the cost is included with the card.  Centurion lounge is nice if you are in an airport that has it.



Our frequeny airports are SFO (some along with SJC), LAX, DFW, MIA, JFk. Lesser for CLT and LAS, SEA. these are all Centurion airports, so this definitely works for us being AA-based.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 14, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> My wife and I, after draining multiple signup bonuses over the years for a total value of $1,850, are now stuck in popup jail for all (I'm guessing) Amex cards. Neither of us could pass the popup jail for any of the personal Hilton cards (HH, HH Surpass, HH Aspire) and it's heartbreaking to pass on 150k-ish HH pts. However, a Hilton business card, which is basically an equivalent of HH Surpass, went through just fine. No popup jail for 130k HH + 50k HH signup bonus in the application process. (Note, I do own a business.)
> 
> I should be getting my new deeds transferred under my name in a couple weeks... One deed already arrived at HGVC, another one is en route and arriving Friday, and another one will be signed and mailed tomorrow. The card will come in handy for the upcoming MFs. Excited for 2022 and my 34,000 points available to spend! (17k 2022 points + 17k saved points)



Here's a very unexpected follow-up: after getting a Hilton Business card, and putting $2k spend on it for 130K HH SUB (already received), I just applied for Hilton Aspire ($450 AF) and... no popup jail. YAY!

Timeline:

T - 4 weeks - tried opening all personal Hilton cards multiple times to no avail - always a dreaded popup jail
T + 0 - opened a Hilton Business card because I read it's usually exempt from a popup jail - and it was.
T + 1 week - plastic arrived in mail
T + 2 weeks - got my 130K HH points SUB after spending $2k
T + 4 weeks - just randomly tried my luck with Hilton Aspire ($450 MF) and got approved - **no popup jail**. Total spend on my Hilton Business card is $3,153.82 to date.


----------



## letsgobobby (Sep 24, 2022)

is this the mega thread on amex, i thought there was another, even larger? 

with three deeds soon it's time to join the party. i do see the credit won't count for W57th but 12-14x may still be worthwhile. 

even with 2-4 cards, should be able to max any credit with our annual Lagoon.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 24, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> is this the mega thread on amex, i thought there was another, even larger?
> 
> with three deeds soon it's time to join the party. i do see the credit won't count for W57th but 12-14x may still be worthwhile.
> 
> even with 2-4 cards, should be able to max any credit with our annual Lagoon.


We use the Aspire for all our Hilton related activities including our Craig purchases and MFs that both counted for 14x and the resort credit.


----------



## Seagila (Sep 24, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> is this the mega thread on amex, i thought there was another, even larger?



You may be referring to this thread








						Amex Hilton Aspire
					

Anyone considering the Amex Hilton Aspire card?  It's automatic Diamond status with loads of benefits. However, the $450 annual fee may draw some people away.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2022)

I find that I can easily make the Aspire fee in benefits used.  This year I used up the $250 airline credit, the $250 Hilton reinbursement for paying my MFs on CC, and the free night I used in Maldives for a $600 a night hotel room.  I also get Benefit from Diamond status.  Just covers the fee for the card, but enough on the upside to make it work.  The added kicker for me to keep it is the Diamond Status, I normally would be Gold with my HGVC timeshare, so it is a bit of a perk. 

I also have Chase SR, and use that for the Lounge Access over the AMEX offered one because in IAH it includes restaurants instead of lounge access, and I make that work.  The AMEX version of the Priority Pass does not include that option.  I also use CSR for car rentals as the insurance is Primary and AMEX the insurance is secondary.  Beginning of this year I had a accident in my rental that wrote off the vehicle, CSR insurance overed the whole thing.


----------



## letsgobobby (Sep 24, 2022)

love the CSR, we have two. also have US Bank Altitude which gives us another $100 global entry credit and 3% back on any Apple Pay spend.

Only problem with Aspire for us is the airline credit. we have two Alaska visas so we get free bag check already and almost always fly AS. wasting it on junk food onboard isn't really a benefit. For us that's the holdup on whether it's worthwhile.


----------



## HuskerATL (Sep 24, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> love thr CSR, we have two. also have US Bank Altitude which gives us another $100 global entry credit and 3% back on any Apple Pay spend.
> 
> Only problem with Aspire for us is the airline credit. we have two Alaska visas so we get free bag check already and almost always fly AS. wasting it on junk food onboard isn't really a benefit. For us that's the holdup on whether it's worthwhile.


We have used our airline credits on Delta seat upgrades


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 25, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> We have used our airline credits on Delta seat upgrades


We also have an Alaska card so I too was questioning the usefullness.  But if you can use the credit to pay for seat upgrades that could tip the scale.  Last few times we flew it cost us $59 per leg to upgrade to premium class.  So one flight would just about cover the $250 credit.


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 25, 2022)

Just remember to designate Alaskan as your airline that you wish to recieve the benefits.


----------



## Zenichiro (Oct 2, 2022)

To maximize the HH points return we have the Surpass and Aspire.
Use Aspire for the $250 airline and $250 resort credits (pays on MF fees) free night Cert.Hilton hotel bookings give 34x with Diamond status. 7x flights.
Then we use the Surpass for everyday spend for the resterants, gas, groceries. We easily hit the $15k per year and score a second free night cert on Surpass and rake in enough HH points for at least a weeks free stay.
This year we have accumulated 2 free night certs and about 600k HH points.
So we now alternate our vacations. 1 year use all free night certs and HH points and the following year use HGVC + borrow HGVC points for a big vacation and save HH points that year.


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 2, 2022)

Zenichiro said:


> To maximize the HH points return we have the Surpass and Aspire.
> Use Aspire for the $250 airline and $250 resort credits (pays on MF fees) free night Cert.Hilton hotel bookings give 34x with Diamond status. 7x flights.
> Then we use the Surpass for everyday spend for the resterants, gas, groceries. We easily hit the $15k per year and score a second free night cert on Surpass and rake in enough HH points for at least a weeks free stay.
> This year we have accumulated 2 free night certs and about 600k HH points.
> So we now alternate our vacations. 1 year use all free night certs and HH points and the following year use HGVC + borrow HGVC points for a big vacation and save HH points that year.


this sounds good but we already get 4% on groceries and gas (Verizon), and 4.5% on restaurants (Chase Sapphire Reserve). Have to run some numbers to see if it's worthwhile but the Surpass has a low AF so I guess no harm in holding it.

I already have an older Hilton Amex with no AF, can I simultaneously apply for Aspore and Surpass?


----------



## brp (Oct 2, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> ...and 4.5% on restaurants (Chase Sapphire Reserve).



A little OT, but what is the 4.5% on restaurants you speak of with the Reserve? Maybe I'm missing something here as I have CSR and spend on restaurants quite a bit.

Cheers.


----------



## Zenichiro (Oct 2, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> this sounds good but we already get 4% on groceries and gas (Verizon), and 4.5% on restaurants (Chase Sapphire Reserve). Have to run some numbers to see if it's worthwhile but the Surpass has a low AF so I guess no harm in holding it.
> 
> I already have an older Hilton Amex with no AF, can I simultaneously apply for Aspore and Surpass?


I would space Amex openings at 90 days. Ie open 1 and wait 90 day at least to open a second. Although I opened Aspire and Surpass 2 weeks apart. I think it helped that I booked 4 Curacao flight tickets on the Aspire and hit the spend requirements. Then applied for the Surpass.
Have a plan in place to meet the minimum for both sign up bonus offers. You don’t want to leave that 250k bonus points on the table.


----------



## letsgobobby (Oct 2, 2022)

brp said:


> A little OT, but what is the 4.5% on restaurants you speak of with the Reserve? Maybe I'm missing something here as I have CSR and spend on restaurants quite a bit.
> 
> Cheers.


3% plus the 50% redemption bonus for travel (airfare).


----------



## frank808 (Oct 2, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> this sounds good but we already get 4% on groceries and gas (Verizon), and 4.5% on restaurants (Chase Sapphire Reserve). Have to run some numbers to see if it's worthwhile but the Surpass has a low AF so I guess no harm in holding it.
> 
> I already have an older Hilton Amex with no AF, can I simultaneously apply for Aspore and Surpass?


There is a $450 annual fee for the Aspire but you get $500 in rebates. $250 for HGVC maintenance fees at resorts (where we own). And then $250 for airline incidentals. So in essence Amex pays me $50 annually and gives me a free weekend night certificate. So we make $200 annually and get four free weekend nights. 

Has worked for us these many years, that wife and I have four Aspires. Plus two Amex Hilton Business cards to get two more free weekend night certificates (with $15k spend each). Though when the next AF hits might product change it or just cancel. The $15K spend is worth at least $300 in cash back. Not needing as many free Hilton nights now as we get more free nights with Marriott.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 3, 2022)

Here's a quick summary what MFs the $250 resort credit applies to:

- Bay Club - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662498
- Boulevard  - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662516 + myself
- Kinds Land - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662604
- Flamingo - myself
- Kohala Suites - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662757
- Craigendarroch Lodge - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2874996
- 57th West - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662507, https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875081 
- (only 100% confirmed cases where we received actual credit)

Questioned:

- TBD 

Doesn't apply:

- TBD


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 3, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Here's a quick summary what MFs the $250 resort credit applies to:
> 
> - Bay Club - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662498
> - Boulevard  - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662516 + myself
> ...


It does apply to Craigendarroch.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 3, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> It does apply to Craigendarroch.



Corrected. Interestingly, the same person first said it didn't (https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/amex-hilton-aspire.267918/post-2306942) and then they got it anyway (https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/amex-hilton-aspire.267918/post-2361998).



frank808 said:


> wife and I have four Aspires. Plus two Amex Hilton Business cards to get two more free weekend night certificates (with $15k spend each). Though when the next AF hits might product change it or just cancel. The $15K spend is worth at least $300 in cash back.



This is sound strategy. We have 2x Aspire, 2x Surpass, 1x Business. Since you guys have 2x Business, you could consider dumping one, and getting one Surpass. 2x Aspire + 1x Business + 1x Surpass is a better combo than 2x Aspire + 2x Business, because you're missing out on 6x HH on Groceries category. HEB, Publix, Safeway, Vons, Smith's, Whole Foods, and alike. Big spend on vacations for us! And same $15K threshold to get a free night cart as Business.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 3, 2022)

i


Nowaker said:


> Here's a quick summary what MFs the $250 resort credit applies to:
> 
> - Bay Club - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662498
> - Boulevard  - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662516 + myself
> ...


it's been widely reported that HHV gets the resort credit.


----------



## brp (Dec 4, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Questioned:
> 
> - 57th West - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662492 but questioned https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662507



Does *not *work for W. 57th based on several years of experience with this. Some may have gotten lucky, but I'd not count on it.

Cheers.


----------



## linsj (Dec 4, 2022)

The credit works for both Orlando Tuscany and SeaWorld.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 22, 2022)

linsj said:


> The credit works for both Orlando Tuscany and SeaWorld.


Do you own there and confirm first-handed? I just want a list of fully confirmed resort credits 

I've just $250 paid for Trump. We'll see if credit kicks in for that one - as it doesn't appear on https://www.hilton.com/en/locations...esortsAll,MULTIPR,Tile,Home,SingleLink,i81646


----------



## tk25 (Dec 22, 2022)

I have AMEX Aspire.
After review it appears that Aspire is “primary” rental car insurance excluding liability if you pay either $19.95 or $24.95 per rental (up to 42 days) not per day for $75,000 or $100,00 of coverage respectively.  Need to sign up for this only once On AMEX website Under benefits and then use card to pay for rental.

AMEX Aspire is secondary automatic coverage if make car reservation with AMEX Travel.


----------



## linsj (Dec 22, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Do you own there and confirm first-handed? I just want a list of fully confirmed resort credits
> 
> I've just $250 paid for Trump. We'll see if credit kicks in for that one - as it doesn't appear on https://www.hilton.com/en/locations/resorts/?cid=OH,MB,ResortsAll,MULTIPR,Tile,Home,SingleLink,i81646


Yes, I own there.


----------



## brp (Dec 22, 2022)

tk25 said:


> I have AMEX Aspire.
> After review it appears that Aspire is “primary” rental car insurance excluding liability if you pay either $19.95 or $24.95 per rental (up to 42 days) not per day for $75,000 or $100,00 of coverage respectively.  Need to sign up for this only once On AMEX website Under benefits and then use card to pay for rental.
> 
> AMEX Aspire is secondary automatic coverage if make car reservation with AMEX Travel.



I did not know about this option. Chase Sapphire Reserve has insurance as primary by default, so I use that. But good to know that Amex has an option for this, albeit with a fee.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 22, 2022)

tk25 said:


> After review it appears that Aspire is “primary” rental car insurance excluding liability if you pay either $19.95 or $24.95 per rental (up to 42 days) not per day for $75,000 or $100,00 of coverage respectively



What do you mean exactly by that? Are you complaining that a primary insurance costs a fee? (If so, it's not a problem for me, because they still have secondary - and I care about secondary only) Or are you complaining that if you don't pay a pay, they don't offer a secondary CDW at all? (Which I don't think it's a case) Just double checking.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 22, 2022)

(UPDATE 12/22/2022) Here's a quick summary what MFs the $250 resort credit applies to:

- Hawaii BI - Bay Club - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662498
- Hawaii BI - Kinds Land - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662604
- Hawaii BI - Kohala Suites - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662757
- Hawaii Oahu - Lagoon Tower - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881753
- Hawaii Oahu - Grand Islander - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881753
- Hawaii Oahu - Hokulani - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881753
- Las Vegas - Boulevard - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662516 + myself
- Las Vegas - Flamingo - myself
- Las Vegas - Paradise - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881853
- Orlando - Tuscany - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875135
- Orlando - SeaWorld - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875135
- UK - Craigendarroch Lodge - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2874996
- (only 100% confirmed cases where we received actual credit)

Questioned:

- ...

Doesn't apply:

- NYC - 57th West - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662507, https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875081
- Las Vegas - Trump - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881776


----------



## frank808 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon and Grand Islander towers qualify. I also got credit at Hokulani.


----------



## Msb1102 (Dec 22, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> (UPDATE 12/22/2022) Here's a quick summary what MFs the $250 resort credit applies to:
> 
> - Hawaii BI - Bay Club - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662498
> - Hawaii BI - Kinds Land - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662604
> ...


I tried Trump last year and it didn’t work for me. Obviously I’ll try again this year since the 14x makes sense either way but not counting on it.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 22, 2022)

Msb1102 said:


> I tried Trump last year and it didn’t work for me. Obviously I’ll try again this year since the 14x makes sense either way but not counting on it.


Gotcha. Updated.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 22, 2022)

Here is the current list according to Hilton:






						Hilton Resorts – Our Best Leisure Hotels
					

The perfect leisure vacation can be found at a resort from Hilton. Our resort hotels provide the best accommodations in unforgettable destinations.




					www.hilton.com
				




This included both the hotel and Timeshare locations considered resorts.  This is the page Amex directs you to see where the credit works....


----------



## brp (Dec 22, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> What do you mean exactly by that? Are you complaining that a primary insurance costs a fee? (If so, it's not a problem for me, because they still have secondary - and I care about secondary only) Or are you complaining that if you don't pay a pay, they don't offer a secondary CDW at all? (Which I don't think it's a case) Just double checking.



It's still secondary on the AmEx without a fee, as you surmise. I prefer primary from the CC to that they take care of it all and insurance is not involved. Just easier, IMO. But approaches do vary.

Cheers.


----------



## tk25 (Dec 22, 2022)

Just offering info on AMEX ASPIRE CC benefits  not complaining.

All info on AMEX/HILTON credit card website.

My interpretation of AMEX/ASPIRE website info:
if you want PRIMARY  coverage with Aspire card payment need to pay one small fee per rental up to 42 days and be registered for this benefit and agree to fee/terms.  The fee options are$19.95 and $24.95 per rental.  In my opinion not a bad deal for longer rentals.  I’m signed up.

The SECONDARY coverage would only be available if reservation made thru AMEX TRAVEL.

The high end Chase card sounds better for sure.


----------



## TheViking (Dec 22, 2022)

frank808 said:


> Wife and I each have two Aspire cards for HGVC. What is not to like of the Amex Aspire card? For the $450 AF we get back $250 for paying HGVC MF. We use the $250 airline credit per card every year. So we make $50 annually and get a free weekend night every year per card. We make $200 a year and get four free weekend nights a year. We have been using it at Grand Wailea which charges $600+ a night. Great value to get paid and get a free weekend night every year.
> 
> Bay Club and Kohala Suites qualify for the $250 resort credit from Aspire. You will get 14x Hilton Honors Pesos for paying HGVC maintenance fees.
> 
> ...


What is AF? Aspire fee? Is that the charge for the card? thanks in advance, iam on the prowl to buy HGVC and was looking at the Aspire card.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 22, 2022)

tk25 said:


> My interpretation of AMEX/ASPIRE website info:
> if you want PRIMARY coverage with Aspire card payment need to pay one small fee per rental up to 42 days and be registered for this benefit and agree to fee/terms. The fee options are$19.95 and $24.95 per rental. In my opinion not a bad deal for longer rentals. I’m signed up.
> 
> The SECONDARY coverage would only be available if reservation made thru AMEX TRAVEL.



You shouldn't rely on "website info". This is insurance product, subject to a policy underwritten by an insurer (AMEX Assurance Company). This is where you look for actual terms: https://www.americanexpress.com/con...Benefit-Guide_371-397_EDT_01.20_REV_08.22.pdf









So the statement "The SECONDARY coverage would only be available if reservation made thru AMEX TRAVEL" is totally false.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 22, 2022)

TheViking said:


> What is AF?


In CC communities, AF means Annual Fee.


----------



## tk25 (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks looks like your right about secondary coverage but the primary coverage info is correct.

Appreciate it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 22, 2022)

Worked on Craig this year. I've used on Paradise in the past and it worked. Has not worked on W57.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm grateful for this thread, would have tried on W57th, now we'll just split the Lagoon fee between our two cards.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 23, 2022)

Do RCI exchanges show up as Hilton 14x on Amex Aspire? TIA.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 23, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Do RCI exchanges show up as Hilton 14x on Amex Aspire? TIA.


Nope. Regular 3x. Tested twice, one a week ago. (West 57th booking for October 2023!)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks @Nowaker. You just saved me some frustration. Will use my Chase Sapphire Reserve.


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 23, 2022)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Here is the current list according to Hilton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would show where spending at these places would count but they may not align to paying MFs there. I think it depends on how it shows up on the bill.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 24, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> This would show where spending at these places would count but they may not align to paying MFs there. I think it depends on how it shows up on the bill.


Yea, your probably correct.  Just an hour after i posted this i heard a segment on the Frequent Miler podcast about an international resort on the list Belize that uses a 3rd party company for any Amex charges and the credit and extra Honors multiplier does not apply.  I can see that could also happen with some of the HOA.

Personally i never have trouble using up that credit, but see that some their travel and spending patterns may make it more challenging to use.


----------



## bcjenkins (Dec 24, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I also have Chase SR, and use that for the Lounge Access over the AMEX offered one because in IAH it includes restaurants instead of lounge access



Are you saying that the Priority Pass privileges with the Chase SR differ from the PP privileges with AMEX?


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 24, 2022)

bcjenkins said:


> Are you saying that the Priority Pass privileges with the Chase SR differ from the PP privileges with AMEX?


definitely, they vary widely by issuer.  chase SR gives you up to two guests as well as access to PP associated restaurants and experiences (whisky tasting, video game lounges, etc). Amex allows two guests but lounges only. I have another card which has four visits per year and four guests per year, but includes restaurants/experiences.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> definitely, they vary widely by issuer.  chase SR gives you up to two guests as well as access to PP associated restaurants and experiences (whisky tasting, video game lounges, etc). Amex allows two guests but lounges only. I have another card which has four visits per year and four guests per year, but includes restaurants/experiences.



Second that.  CSR PP access includes non lounge restaurant options.  Amex Aspire version of PP does not.   I have both cards.  

I will also confirm that CSR is Primary insurance for CDW.  My rental car accident of playing bumber car with an 18 wheeler, that wrote off the rental car.  CSR paid the $20K charge didn't even go through my insurance.


----------



## bcjenkins (Dec 24, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Second that.  CSR PP access includes non lounge restaurant options.  Amex Aspire version of PP does not.   I have both cards.
> 
> I will also confirm that CSR is Primary insurance for CDW.  My rental car accident of playing bumber car with an 18 wheeler, that wrote off the rental car.  CSR paid the $20K charge didn't even go through my insurance.


Interesting. Perhaps I'll switch my PP account from AMEX to CSR and see how it goes.

Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 24, 2022)

bcjenkins said:


> Interesting. Perhaps I'll switch my PP account from AMEX to CSR and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks.
> Bruce


You can have both. I have one from my Amex Platinum and another from my Aspire.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 24, 2022)

bcjenkins said:


> Perhaps I'll switch my PP account from AMEX to CSR and see how it goes


You probably create a new PP account. For example, I have Hilton Business and Hilton Aspire, and have a different PP account for each. (I obviously use Aspire PP because it's better than Hilton Biz PP)


----------



## frank808 (Dec 24, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> You can have both. I have one from my Amex Platinum and another from my Aspire.


I have PP from Ritz Carlton CC, Aspire, Amex Hilton Business, etc but only carry the PP issued by Ritz. That PP has access to all the clubs plus the non club PP benefits like restaurants, sleep pods, massages, game room etc.

By only carrying the Ritz PP card I know that I can use whatever business participates in the PP network. Would hate to grab the Amex PP card by mistake and get charged $28 for the dining credit. 

Plus I use the RC card and Amex Brilliant to pay my Marriott annual fees. Then the Amex Aspire to pay my HGVC fees. Takes care of getting extra points for paying MF. Now if only DVC has a good credit card. The Disney card only gets 2% back in Disney purchases. I just use my Penfed 2% and for all purchases use the card that gives me greater than 2%.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 24, 2022)

frank808 said:


> carry


I don't carry anything. Each PP is a separate login, and I'm logged in to the best one.



frank808 said:


> I just use my Penfed 2%


Sofi has 3% on everything in the first year. 
Also, Alliant is 2.5% on everything and has good benefits (extended warranty, purchase protection).


----------



## frank808 (Dec 24, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> I don't carry anything. Each PP is a separate login, and I'm logged in to the best one.
> 
> 
> Sofi has 3% on everything in the first year.
> Also, Alliant is 2.5% on everything and has good benefits (extended warranty, purchase protection).



I just carry the card as some PP locations do not take virtual cards. At least that is what PP recommends.

I tried to join Alliant CU but they are geo fenced. Wouldn't lwt me join since I am in Hawaii. I have used the sofi and discover cards for 3% but now am way past the first year. I am wondering if I should cancel and reapply for the sofi card. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 24, 2022)

frank808 said:


> I tried to join Alliant CU but they are geo fenced. Wouldn't lwt me join since I am in Hawaii.


Interesting. When did you try? As per https://www.alliantcreditunion.org/help/who-is-eligible-to-join-alliant, they currently even allow members who live outside the US.


----------



## brp (Dec 26, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> You can have both. I have one from my Amex Platinum and another from my Aspire.


Are there any examples where Amex is better then CSR for PP? I think I have accounts with both, but have the card in my digital wallet linked to CSR and never use the Amex as CSR, as far as I know, is a proper superset of AMex.

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 27, 2022)

brp said:


> Are there any examples where Amex is better then CSR for PP? I think I have accounts with both, but have the card in my digital wallet linked to CSR and never use the Amex as CSR, as far as I know, is a proper superset of AMex.
> 
> Cheers.


Actually, CSR may be better. I think the CSR version has access to restaurants and lounges plus maybe more where Amex is just lounge access.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 27, 2022)

Nice to learn about the 3% Sofi. We have the Penfed 2% but 3% is always better. Will look into that. Also interested in the Bilt card because we pay rent for our son's college apt. I just applied and was accepted for the Business and Personal Southwest cards to rebuild our points stash and to renew our companion passes for the next 2 years. We play 2 player on Southwest to bring companions to Hawaii.

IMHO...We use the CSR PP because we prefer the restaurant credit over the lounges. Fresh hot food over chex mix, cold cuts and salad buffet. We both have a CSR so we can have 4 meals if we have family or friends with us.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 27, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMHO...We use the CSR PP because we prefer the restaurant credit over the lounges. Fresh hot food over chex mix, cold cuts and salad buffet. We both have a CSR so we can have 4 meals if we have family or friends with us.


Out of curiosity, how do you find out which airport restaurants accept the CSR PP card? I only ever see lounges when I look in the Priority Pass app.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 27, 2022)

@ljmiii They are listed in the PP app. You may need to check different terminals in larger airports. We are close to SFO so there are several restaurants available. You sometimes need to allow extra time to get to them and go through security because they are not in the same terminals as your flights. Not in most Southwest and short range terminals. Usually in the bigger airline terminals.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 27, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @ljmiii They are listed in the PP app. You may need to check different terminals in larger airports. We are close to SFO so there are several restaurants available. You sometimes need to allow extra time to get to them and go through security because they are not in the same terminals as your flights. Not in most Southwest and short range terminals. Usually in the bigger airline terminals.


Thank you very much. Something must be amiss with my PP account since I'm just seeing lounges at SFO - I thought it was linked to the PP membership I have from my my CSR card but evidently not. Oh joy...I anticipate having to call...;-)


----------



## brp (Dec 27, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Actually, CSR may be better. I think the CSR version has access to restaurants and lounges plus maybe more where Amex is just lounge access.



Right. That's was saying. I was responding to someone who keep both and uses the one that is best for the situation. And I was wondering if there were any cases where Amex was better, i.e. why even have that one active instead of CSR always.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Dec 27, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @ljmiii  Not in most Southwest and short range terminals. Usually in the bigger airline terminals.



Although anyone in a Southwest terminal these days has pleeeeennnnnnttttyyyyy of time...

Cheers.


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 27, 2022)

brp said:


> Right. That's was saying. I was responding to someone who keep both and uses the one that is best for the situation. And I was wondering if there were any cases where Amex was better, i.e. why even have that one active instead of CSR always.
> 
> Cheers.


If you get into the same lounges, not sure of a need for both


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 27, 2022)

I get priority pass from multiple cards, but only active and use the one from the CSR.  

Not a Hilton card, but the Amex Platinum does offer a few  other lounge programs beyond just Priority Pass.  That expands your options and some of the lounges like the Amex Centurion lounges are nice!


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 27, 2022)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I get priority pass from multiple cards, but only active and use the one from the CSR.
> 
> Not a Hilton card, but the Amex Platinum does offer a few  other lounge programs beyond just Priority Pass.  That expands your options and some of the lounges like the Amex Centurion lounges are nice!


and, if you only spend $75k on it, you get two guest passes to the Centurion lounge...


----------



## brp (Dec 27, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> and, if you only spend $75k on it, you get two guest passes to the Centurion lounge...





1Kflyerguy said:


> I get priority pass from multiple cards, but only active and use the one from the CSR.
> 
> Not a Hilton card, but the Amex Platinum does offer a few  other lounge programs beyond just Priority Pass.  That expands your options and some of the lounges like the Amex Centurion lounges are nice!



Definitely carry the Platinum for the other lounges, but don't use their PP offering.

Alternative for guests is to get an associate Platinum card. $175 for up to 3 cards. Just got one for mrs. brp today. We'll try for 1 year and see if we use Centurion enough. With BA Sapphire status, I can use AA lounges (including top tier lounges) on Oneworld itineraries. so that may be enough.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 27, 2022)

brp said:


> Definitely carry the Platinum for the other lounges, but don't use their PP offering.
> 
> Alternative for guests is to get an associate Platinum card. $175 for up to 3 cards. Just got one for mrs. brp today. We'll try for 1 year and see if we use Centurion enough. With BA Sapphire status, I can use AA lounges (including top tier lounges) on Oneworld itineraries. so that may be enough.
> 
> Cheers.



With the Morgan Stanley Amex Plat the associate Plat card is free.  The Annual Fee for the card is also rebated back to brokerage account if you have certain Morgan accounts.  Since we already work with Morgan Stanley, its a winner for us.  And similar I don't use their PP offering either.


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 27, 2022)

brp said:


> Alternative for guests is to get an associate Platinum card


This is what we do for my wife and two sons.  We have actually never used a Centurion lounge but many Delta.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 27, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Nice to learn about the 3% Sofi. We have the Penfed 2% but 3% is always better. Will look into that


Note however - every signup bonus (eg spend $1000 get $200) beats the best cash back. So if you want to play the game that made me $25,000 worth of SUBs in 5 years (60% pure cash, the rest in miles/hotel points etc), that's the way to play it.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 27, 2022)

brp said:


> Although anyone in a Southwest terminal these days has pleeeeennnnnnttttyyyyy of time...


Just boarded our SW flight from BNA to DEN.    Very lucky, so far only 1/2 hr delay due to missing crew member issue.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 27, 2022)

getting way off topic here but I feel the PP program has eroded over the years. No mainline clubs accept it any more - used to be that AS did and perhaps a few others. The Club is better than McDonalds but it's hardly an upscale experience. Sometimes they're downright dirty and they are always very crowded. Considering they charge ~ $29 pp for a visit it is definitely not a $120 experience for the family. We don't really drink, so I could see drinkers feeling differently with the free booze.

We will probably dump wife's CSR next fall and just get me an American Airlines Elite MC. That includes access to Admirals Clubs and Alaska Lounges (and others internationally) for me and the whole family, and a free authorized user card for my wife allows her to bring the whole family into Admirals Clubs (but not partner lounges) even if I'm not there. We'd still have PP restaurants (total: 3 guests) with my CSR, and lounges with my CSR and his/hers Amex Aspire. Plus it offers free bag on AA, earlier boarding, bonus miles, Global Entry credit every five years.

The CSR fee is partly offset by the travel reimbursement but the DoorDash thing (partly used to justify the $550 AF) feels like the opposite of a premium card to me. Around here DoorDash is mostly fast food and fast casual, nothing upscale at all.


----------



## HuskerATL (Dec 27, 2022)

Plus, when lounges start filling up, they reject PP people. I was at AMS in June, waiting in line for 30 minutes to get in Aspire, got to the counter and they asked my membership. When I showed them my PP info in the app, they told me that they are no longer admitting PP folks for now since they are close to full. Evidently others could still get in but not PP. They didn't bother to go out to the line, that was to the elevator, and tell folks that though so many were wasting their time.

Oh the days when I was Diamond on Delta and could use the KLM lounge at AMS.... So much nicer. I think that I will stick with my Silver status though and be home more...


----------



## frank808 (Dec 27, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Interesting. When did you try? As per https://www.alliantcreditunion.org/help/who-is-eligible-to-join-alliant, they currently even allow members who live outside the US.


Was a few years back but the $10k spend cap makes this CC marginal for me. That 2.5% is for the first $10k spend so it is an extra $50 over the Penfed card. But then the card drops to 1.5%, which is less than my current 2% card. So pretty much lost interest in this card.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 27, 2022)

frank808 said:


> Was a few years back but the $10k spend cap makes this CC marginal for me. That 2.5% is for the first $10k spend so it is an extra $50 over the Penfed card. But then the card drops to 1.5%, which is less than my current 2% card. So pretty much lost interest in this card.


$10K per month. Not per quarter or year. Are you spending more than that in a month?

If so, you shouldn't be using a zero benefit PenFed card, using a regular 2% cashback card doesn't pay that much. Rather, Hilton Business will give you TWO free night certificates for $60K/year spend (my cert is worth $599 on average) and 180,000 HH minimum (assuming regular 3x category, but there are some at 6x) for a $95 AF, and has good benefits (extended warranty - EW, purchase protection - PP). Another $15K on Hilton Surpass for free night cert and 45,000 HH minimum for another $95 AF, and again with EW & PP. That's $75K spent. Add Aspire $60K for two night certs (one from MF) and another 180,000 HH for $450 AF, or $200 AF when accounted for $200 resort credit that applies to MFs, and with EW & PP.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 28, 2022)

after 13 days, no resort credit to ENROLL my W 57th deed. Didn't expect it. I did get the 14x of course.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 28, 2022)

I've never received the resort credit for W57.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 28, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Didn't expect it


Bobby probably meant they didn't expect to get a credit - thus confirming what everybody else is saying.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 28, 2022)

yes I was just seeing if the club enrollment would be treated any differently. Has anyone received resort credit for club enrollment even for an eligible resort?


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 28, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> yes I was just seeing if the club enrollment would be treated any differently. Has anyone received resort credit for club enrollment even for an eligible resort?


Yes, I did at Blvd. Enrollment (speaking of this $617 fee in 2021 and $625 in 2022) is the same as regular MF. Same biller - the HOA.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 28, 2022)

anyone know if Marbrisa MF billed by Grand Pacific is eligible for 14x on Aspire?


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Dec 28, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> yes I was just seeing if the club enrollment would be treated any differently. Has anyone received resort credit for club enrollment even for an eligible resort?



I was able to use the Credit for the Activation Fee and MF's at Valdoro.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 30, 2022)

(UPDATE 12/30/2022) Here's a quick summary what MFs the $250 resort credit applies to:

- Colorado - Valdoro Breckenridge - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2883666
- Hawaii BI - Bay Club - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662498
- Hawaii BI - Kinds Land - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662604
- Hawaii BI - Kohala Suites - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662757
- Hawaii Oahu - Lagoon Tower - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881753
- Hawaii Oahu - Grand Islander - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881753
- Hawaii Oahu - Hokulani - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881753
- Las Vegas - Boulevard - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662516 + myself
- Las Vegas - Flamingo - myself
- Las Vegas - Paradise - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881853
- Orlando - Tuscany - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875135
- Orlando - SeaWorld - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875135
- UK - Craigendarroch Lodge - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2874996
- (only 100% confirmed cases where we received actual credit)

Questioned:

- ...

Doesn't apply:

- NYC - 57th West - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2662507, https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2875081
- Las Vegas - Trump - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/hilton-amex-cards.324894/post-2881776


----------

